# Putting hapkido testing on hold for a while



## matt.m (Feb 28, 2009)

It is a badge of honor to say you passed a butt whuppin test and survived.  However, I am not muscle sore at all.  I work out all the time.  Nope, my legs gave out four times and I continued even though my back was thumping from spasm, in knots and I haven't been able move without amazing pain since Thursday.  My joints are on fire.  Even though I passed for red belt I feel that I did hapkido as an art a great dis-service and don't feel like I myself passed under my own standards.

Well, it is time to catch up with Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2009)

Matt I can hear your pain but remember if your instruvtor washappy with what you accomplished than that is what is important my dear friend. I hope your journey continues fo years to come. You have been a pillar of a story over the last couple of years.:asian:


----------



## dortiz (Feb 28, 2009)

I would disagree. If you were on crutches and some one started to try to take your wallet would you be able to defend yourself? Lets say you got knocked to the ground and the attacker got close enough for you to grab him. What would happen.
Nothing is black and white. Spirit and fight are part of what is the art. You may not be able to spin kick targets all day but that does not mean you cant be a black belt in the art. You will need to know how to teach the spin kick to others but that's another part of the skill sets.
Talk to your teacher and let him decide.


Dave O.


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2009)

matt.m said:


> It is a badge of honor to say you passed a butt whuppin test and survived. However, I am not muscle sore at all. I work out all the time. Nope, my legs gave out four times and I continued even though my back was thumping from spasm, in knots and I haven't been able move without amazing pain since Thursday. My joints are on fire. Even though I passed for red belt I feel that I did hapkido as an art a great dis-service and don't feel like I myself passed under my own standards.
> 
> Well, it is time to catch up with Tae Kwon Do.


 
Lets see you teach Judo and then did a Hapkido test??? You wonder whay your joints were on fire??? I know some healthy students that could do what you did..Well give the Hapkido a rest and come back to it at a later date...Congrats on the red belt...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

Your instructor had a different view of things than you did! Perhaps he knew your limits and pushed you to them intentionally.

Students _always_ think they have done worse on an exam than they actually did. It's human nature!


----------



## matt.m (Feb 28, 2009)

To answer your question politely, I would with a resounding voice answer yes to being able to defend myself. I have been in the martial arts and wrestling for 25 years. I know teachers push people to their limits and the adrenaline is flowing during tests. I sit lil dragon, as well as my own judo panel and have sat on several judo panels for other instructors tests for judo. I know the game all too well, however I was a Marine and know too well from hand to hand combat and house to house fighting that it is the fight in the dog.  Just blantant curiosity though, Mr. Ortiz what is your dan ranking in?  Mine is Judo, I am certified 2nd dan through the USJA and Kodokan.  I have also received my Judo Coach Certificate through the IOC via USA Judo and the USJA.

Also, with my Judo, Hapkido, Wrestling background I wish someone to grab me. That makes my job easier. Please knock me to the ground, you won't like it I promise.


I certainly understand where you were going, however with being an all Marine Wrestling and Judo Champion multiple times being knocked to the ground is my least concern. Thanks for looking out though I appreciate it man.

Oh and I have been doing jump spinning crescents since 1987, it's all good. In leg braces with multiple surgeries I don't do them anymore but I certainly know how to translate the physics to others.



dortiz said:


> I would disagree. If you were on crutches and some one started to try to take your wallet would you be able to defend yourself? Lets say you got knocked to the ground and the attacker got close enough for you to grab him. What would happen.
> Nothing is black and white. Spirit and fight are part of what is the art. You may not be able to spin kick targets all day but that does not mean you cant be a black belt in the art. You will need to know how to teach the spin kick to others but that's another part of the skill sets.
> Talk to your teacher and let him decide.
> 
> ...


----------



## dortiz (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats my point Matt. From what at least is seen here you have more than enough skill, determination and background to be a Black Belt despite some tough days. Its more than that.
Read what you just wrote and ask yourself. So is this guy capable.
I think you answered your own question.

Rock on  ; )

Dave O.

p.s. I dont rank in Judo but my teacher was a top player and I went to class every day after HKD for years. Total respect.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Mar 1, 2009)

Matt, have one of these.......:drinkbeer

Then do this...............:burp:

SEE!!, you feel better already............artyon:


----------



## hapkidonet (Mar 14, 2009)

Doesn't sound to me like you did a disservice at all. Sounds like you showed a tremendous amount of heart.


----------

